# Happy Birthday Goblin



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Happy Birfday!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to the announcer of all birthdays. Happy Birthday Gobby!


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOOO HOOOOOOO - Happy Birthday Goblin. Hope you are having an awesome day.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:HAPPY BIRTHDAY GOBLIN!!! One of my all time favorite forum friends and the guy who posts the BEST pictures that always make me laugh out loud. You have the BEST birthday ever! Lots of gifts, lots of cake and lots of love!!! Love you Gobbie!

P.S. Ever notice how all the really cool people are born on the 25th???


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

*Happy Birthday Goblin!*

I hope you have a great birthday and many, many more!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Gobby!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Goblin!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy birthday goblin!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Goblin!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Happy birthday


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I am SOOOOOO late to the party  

Happy birthday to youuuuuuuuu, happy birthday toooooooooooo you. Happy biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirthday dear Boggyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.... Happy birrrrrrrthday toooooo youuuuuuuuuu.

<3


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy B-Day, Gobbie!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday! Hope your day is terrific!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

P.S. Ever notice how all the really cool people are born on the 25th??? ( from Pumpkin5 )

I would have to agree, Happy Birthday Goblin! I hope your day has gone well for you and that you got everything you wanted and more for your day!

PS... I too was born on a 25th ( if that means anything) :jol:


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Hope you had a wonderful Birthday Goblin!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!! I wish you many more!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh my! Thanks everyone! You really made my day!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

belated birthday wishes buddy!....hope you had a good'un!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

* Happy Birthday Goblin!! I hope you enjoyed a wonderful day and have a wonderful year!!! *


----------

